# HOW CAN I DYE MY CARPET?



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

I WANT TO DYE MY CARPET(THE CAR CARPET LOL) FROM GREY TO BLACK WHAT DO I NEED? AND WHERE CAN I GET IT?
I DID A SEARCH COULDNT FIND ANYTHING


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

a lot of people say sem dye. but most shit i read say just replace it cuz the carpets will fade


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

honestly i just got done using the Vinyl and Fabric coating by Dupli-color... i used it on my dash, and it says right on the can that it can be used on carpets... i would try that, it worked well on my dash

before:










after:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Aug 3 2009, 03:49 PM~14662653
> *I WANT TO DYE MY CARPET(THE CAR CARPET LOL) FROM GREY TO BLACK WHAT DO I NEED? AND WHERE CAN I GET IT?
> I DID A SEARCH COULDNT FIND ANYTHING
> *


Just check out stockinteriors.com

Their prices are very reasonable to just replace the carpet you have. You would have to remove the interior to dye the carpet anyways....would be easier, and less chance of something getting faded again, or the dye coming off. :biggrin:  

Just my two cents anyways. :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

i agree... the best way to do it would definately be to replace the carpet... i got mine for i think $100 or a bit less... but who knows, maybe if your carpet is in good shape the dye might work great... no harm in trying...


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

x3 just replace it


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)




----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 4 2009, 11:44 AM~14671799
> *Just check out stockinteriors.com
> 
> Their prices are very reasonable to just replace the carpet you have. You would have to remove the interior to dye the carpet anyways....would be easier, and less chance of something getting faded again, or the dye coming off.  :biggrin:
> ...


THANX I CHECKED BUT THEY DONT MAKE IT FOR MY SON'S CAR A 93 DIAMANTE WAGON :angry:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Aug 5 2009, 08:27 AM~14681353
> *THANX I CHECKED BUT THEY DONT MAKE IT FOR MY SON'S CAR A 93 DIAMANTE WAGON :angry:
> *


If you contact them I think they can do custom cuts. :biggrin:


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Aug 4 2009, 11:27 AM~14671621
> *honestly i just got done using the Vinyl and Fabric coating by Dupli-color... i used it on my dash, and it says right on the can that it can be used on carpets... i would try that, it worked well on my dash
> 
> before:
> ...



Not bad, looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 5 2009, 10:59 AM~14682965
> *If you contact them I think they can do custom cuts.  :biggrin:
> *


 ILL CALL THEM THANX


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Aug 5 2009, 11:16 AM~14683182
> *ILL CALL THEM THANX
> *


No poblem. Good luck with your search! :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Aug 5 2009, 10:27 AM~14681353
> *THANX I CHECKED BUT THEY DONT MAKE IT FOR MY SON'S CAR A 93 DIAMANTE WAGON :angry:
> *


oh shit! you still have that car!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Aug 4 2009, 01:27 PM~14671621
> *honestly i just got done using the Vinyl and Fabric coating by Dupli-color... i used it on my dash, and it says right on the can that it can be used on carpets... i would try that, it worked well on my dash
> 
> before:
> ...


Good luck getting it to last in the sun. I have used the stuff and it faded and flaked off in places.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Aug 6 2009, 09:55 AM~14692847
> *oh shit! you still have that car!
> *


LOL YES SIR I STILL HAVE IT ONCE IT LEFT DREW'S SHOP IT WAS TOWED TO MY GARAGE WHERE IT'S BEEN SITTING UNTOUCHED, BUT NOW MY SON WORK'S AND IS GETTING THE BUG SO SLOWLY BUT SURELY HE WILL GET IT DONE. JUST A NICE STREET CAR :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Aug 7 2009, 07:42 AM~14701535
> *LOL YES SIR I STILL HAVE IT ONCE IT LEFT DREW'S SHOP IT WAS TOWED TO MY GARAGE WHERE IT'S BEEN SITTING UNTOUCHED, BUT NOW MY SON WORK'S AND IS GETTING THE BUG SO SLOWLY BUT SURELY HE WILL GET IT DONE. JUST A NICE STREET CAR :biggrin:
> *


Pics! :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 10 2009, 05:44 AM~14723037
> *Pics!  :biggrin:
> *


 FIRST THING THAT COMPANY DOES NOT PICK UP, AND I LEFT 3 MESSAGES STILL NO REPLY???????????? 

AS FAR AS THE PIC'S GO IT'S NOTHING RIGHT NOW BODY WORK IS DONE AND IS PERFECT!! HAS A 70" SLIDING RAG, SHAVED DOOR HANDLE'S, AND A FRENCHED ANT. 

I NEED YOU TO DO SOME FIBERGLASS FOR ME TO BAD YOU NOT CLOSE :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Aug 4 2009, 08:10 PM~14676885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## slamD59 (Mar 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Aug 4 2009, 12:27 PM~14671621
> *honestly i just got done using the Vinyl and Fabric coating by Dupli-color... i used it on my dash, and it says right on the can that it can be used on carpets... i would try that, it worked well on my dash
> 
> before:
> ...



How is it holding up so far? uffin: uffin:


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3+Aug 6 2009, 02:24 PM~14694264-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its been about 6months and it still looks just as good!  im not worried.... :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Jan 5 2010, 06:56 PM~16194308
> *its been about 6months and it still looks just as good!   im not worried.... :biggrin:
> *


how many cans did you use? they about what $6 each can?

new carpet cost about $115 to you door...well atleast mine did (g body)


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 5 2010, 08:06 PM~16194455
> *how many cans did you use?  they about what $6 each can?
> 
> new carpet cost about $115 to you door...well atleast mine did (g body)
> *


i used like 3 or 4 cans.... it'll probly take a lot more to do a carpet... i would definately recomend buying a new carpet.... mine was like $100 brand new...


----------



## BigButta63 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

go to your local fabric shop an ask them for "foss" its a automotive carpet easy to mold to your exsisting carpet its 70 inches wide so only need a yard or 2 very durable will last years dying carpet makes it crusty will leave black residue on white shoes an last about 2 months on a daily


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Jan 6 2010, 04:14 PM~16205140
> *i used like 3 or 4 cans.... it'll probly take a lot more to do a carpet... i would definately recomend buying a new carpet.... mine was like $100 brand new...
> *


_YUP, LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE AGREES TO GO AHEAD AND REPLACE THE CARPET._


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

Ive done this route for some patch spot actually i think there was some bleach spilled on my carpet. the carpet was a charcoal grey. I got a bottle of regular black clothing dye a in a spray bottle and sprayed it heavily on the bad areas then i sprayed lighter on the rest of the carpet to blend. gave it a good shampoo after it sat a day or so and there ya go black carpet for $10.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Feb 6 2010, 12:07 PM~16531860
> *YUP, LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE AGREES TO GO AHEAD AND REPLACE THE CARPET.
> *


 I WISH I COULD I JUST CANT FIND ONE


----------



## DemLowridaz (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Aug 4 2009, 11:27 AM~14671621
> *honestly i just got done using the Vinyl and Fabric coating by Dupli-color... i used it on my dash, and it says right on the can that it can be used on carpets... i would try that, it worked well on my dash
> 
> before:
> ...


its been 7 months since you sprayed your dash is it still lookin clean


----------



## DemLowridaz (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Feb 6 2010, 09:04 PM~16535570
> *I WISH I COULD I JUST CANT FIND ONE
> *


Bro just search the net you can get molded carpets for 200$ american. Im in canada an get from the states so you should be able to find sumthin


----------

